# coyote!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

saw a yote at 5 this morning running through the golds gym parking lot on 13th east and 7800 Soouth,, he had a cat in his mouth!! and yes it was a yote not a dog...had the high beams on him for a good minute before he took off..Lots of bluffs and creek valleys around that area..guess he has a den somewhere close..I'm amazed at how these yotes will adapt to urban settings and run through people dumpsters for food..truly a resourceful critter...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's no joke how adaptable they are. When I was on my mission, one day out tracting (in the GHETTO, no less) I saw one run across the busiest road in that neighborhood in front of us. Its crazy where you see those things pop up.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Well at least it had a cat in its mouth. :lol:


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Who doesn’t love a little p in the morning? :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Sorry I couldn’t resist. :shock: :shock: 

Neither could I. Al Hansen, Moderator


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went out hunting today didn't call any in heard alot of them howling but none wanted to come in. On our way back into town in a field that I've hunted deer and pheasants in I said to my buddy do you see any yotes in that field, he says hes never seen one in there before, so I drive around the road there is one right off the fence line sitting under a tree. I stopped grabbed my gun and went over to the edge of the field. By this time the dog was about 300 yards out I tried to stop it but it wasn't going to. fired at it and missed. That was weird how it appeared as we was talking about it.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

The Navajo named the coyote _TRICKSTER_ for a reason. 
Now *you* know part of that reason. 
It was not a coincidence. Trickster is playing with you. :wink:


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Perhaps you did not know that the coyote is the sacred brother of any human of the woods. There is a story. A feather fell in the woods off of brother Owl. The Eagle saw it, the Deer herd it and brother Bear smelt it…………… Brother Coyote did all three………….First 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You go to that gym too huh? I work out there sometimes as well... I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for the yote.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't have any problem finding them little tricksters . Every time i have gone out hunting Yotes i hear them howling as i am getting my camo on just before sunrise . But the last 6 trips i have not called one in . I have called , Bald and Golden Eagles , Two Owls and dozens of Magpies and crows and one Bobcat but them little tricksters are on to me i guess . :roll:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Did you get the bobcat?


----------

